# Jenkins Or Burke County



## mike pearce (Dec 9, 2004)

ANYONE HUNT ANY OF THESE COUNTIES
THANKS
MIKE


----------



## Zebina (Dec 9, 2004)

i grew up in jefferson county. hunt in Burke and Jefferson.
there are some nice deer killed in Burke. there is Yucci WMA and Di-Lane Plantation that are open to the public.


----------



## mike bell (Dec 9, 2004)

I hunt in Burke and Screven counties.

I was on a lease that borders Yucci.  Nice deer running around there.  I may hunt on there next year some in bow season, being as I live just down the road from it  :


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 10, 2004)

Jenkins Co. here


----------



## jeclif (Dec 10, 2004)

jenkins and bulloch   ooo and I can't spell


----------

